# Swapping interfaces

## Trumpcard

Is there an easy way to swap eth1 and eth0?

I'd like my net card to be eth0, and the card to the internal lan to be eth1.

Any ideas?

----------

## therobot

pull out the cables and reverse them...

----------

## Trumpcard

Hmm.. Problem with that is my LAN ethernet card doesnt like to talk dhcp with my cable modem.  I'd like to keep the network cards matched to the outgoing interfaces, just switch the order

----------

## Nitro

Try switching the IRQs for the NICs in your BIOS.  Then the kernel will hopefully read the interfaces in a different order.  As the kernel probes each IRQ, make the eth0 be lower then eth1.  It is late ( or is it early? )  not sure if I'm making much sense...

----------

